# calling all pier rats



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

i need 3 pier rats for shark tourney for next weekend.i have 1 other person and my ol lady but i need 3 more.preferably good ol boys that fish the pier who wont mind filling the boat up with green meat and bobos and can halp pull one in the boat.not looking for experts just 3 guys that know how to laugh and have fun.Were fishing on the bertram.went thru last sea trials after some repairs today and she is READY


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

ha ha ha this tourny is gonna be awesome. can't wait to meet some of ya'll


----------



## jamesc (Oct 16, 2008)

I will go dude!

Give me the time. I am jobless and hungry....


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *jamesc (9/25/2009)*I will go dude!
> 
> Give me the time. I am jobless and hungry....


if your a pier rat than your in.need 2 more


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

forgot to mention/i have the trip covered.bring your own pier rods and bait rod and also bring drink money or your own drinks.I have alot of room on this boat so if you need to bring your own cooler thats fine.no need for shark rods i have all that covered including terminal tackle.i also have the ice covered.if you need extra its a dollar a bucket for your drinks.fuel isn covered also.just clean up after yourself and donate an ass cheak to teram chunky love if we happen to pass em.


----------



## jamesc (Oct 16, 2008)

I have two cheeks for him

Let me know when and how much money I need. I will bring the drinks!


----------



## jamesc (Oct 16, 2008)

cell 601-832-2418


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

will u know im down for it.. n i cant donate 2 big ass cheeks to chunky love


----------

